# Michael Hersch



## Morimur

_"Widely considered among the most gifted composers of his generation, Michael Hersch's work has been performed in the U.S. and abroad under conductors including Mariss Jansons, Alan Gilbert, Marin Alsop, Robert Spano, Carlos Kalmar, Yuri Temirkanov, Giancarlo Guerrero, and James DePreist; with the major orchestras of Cleveland, Saint Louis, Pittsburgh, Atlanta, Baltimore, Dallas, Cincinnati, Seattle, and Oregon, among others; and ensembles including the String Soloists of the Berlin Philharmonic, the Chamber Orchestra of Philadelphia, the Kreutzer Quartet, the Blair String Quartet, and the Network for New Music Ensemble. He has written for such soloists as Thomas Hampson, Midori, Garrick Ohlsson, Boris Pergamenschikow, Shai Wosner, Walter Boeykens, Peter Sheppard-Skaerved, Michael Sachs, and Daniel Gaisford." -michaelhersch.com_


----------



## Morimur

Are you people insane? No praise/comments for this great American composer?

Philistines!


----------



## joen_cph

I´ve got the Naxos CD with his early symphonies, but am more into say Rochberg´s.


----------



## Bluecrab

I've heard several solo cello works by him. They are very good. One more of the seemingly innumerable young composers adhering broadly to the classical/modern/post-modern tradition. And I mean that in a completely positive way.


----------



## brotagonist

I'd never even heard of him until this moment. I'm really enjoying his Third Symphony


----------

